# Tivo rebooting periodically... :/ (TvMomMpegSink[150]: Tmk Fatal Error:)



## taoy (Sep 18, 2004)

My tivo is periodically rebooting, the symptoms are that the user interface locks up followed by a reboot. This usually happens when the box is recording something at the same time. Luckily I managed to grab the tverr log last time it happened:

Jul 3 21:39:01 (none) TvMomMpegSink[150]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread TvMomMpegSink <150> died due to signal 11
Jul 3 21:39:13 (none) TvMomMpegSink[150]: NIP 0x1b79b28 link 0x1b79a2c ctr 28908512
Jul 3 21:39:13 (none) TvMomMpegSink[150]: R00 0x0000cbcb R01 0x7fffee10 R02 0x00000100 R03 0x3001cfa0 
Jul 3 21:39:13 (none) TvMomMpegSink[150]: R04 0x44a98e75 R05 0x00000006 R06 0x00000005 R07 0x00004000 
Jul 3 21:39:13 (none) TvMomMpegSink[150]: R08 0xa917806e R09 0x300113c4 R10 0x00040000 R11 0x30321004 
Jul 3 21:39:13 (none) TvMomMpegSink[150]: R12 0x73ca5200 R13 0x01da9208 R14 0x00000000 R15 0x00000000 
Jul 3 21:39:13 (none) TvMomMpegSink[150]: R16 0x018bf50c R17 0x00000000 R18 0xffffffff R19 0xffffffff 
Jul 3 21:39:13 (none) TvMomMpegSink[150]: R20 0x00000080 R21 0x01d40000 R22 0x01d40000 R23 0x00000fff 
Jul 3 21:39:13 (none) TvMomMpegSink[150]: R24 0x003be157 R25 0x000002d6 R26 0x7fffef18 R27 0x00000002 
Jul 3 21:39:13 (none) TvMomMpegSink[150]: R28 0x7fb47204 R29 0x3001cfa0 R30 0x00000000 R31 0x00000000 
Jul 3 21:39:13 (none) TvMomMpegSink[150]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: 1a344fc 7fffed28 1b79a2c 1b795d4 1b73d9c 1bf5b38 1b687e0 1b68ed8 1b77b64 1b785f0 1b5c8a8 1c1a8
a4 1c1ad70 1c1ad10 1c23c84 1c23df4 1c27364 1c28374 1c28420 1c27504 1c1acac 1c1a588 1c1048c 1c0fb40 1c0e1a8 1c06ea0 1bf7094 1c239b0 1c2764c 1c28374 1c28420 1c27
748 1c2379c 1c24388 1c2400c 1bf6b00 1c28af4 1800134 ipe
Jul 3 21:39:13 (none) TvMomMpegSink[150]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread died due to signal 11
Jul 3 21:39:13 (none) TvMomMpegSink[150]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system

Does anyone recognise this problem?


----------



## royfox (Apr 5, 2004)

Ummmm..
Actually mine has just started doing this very thing.. recently.. i.e. over the last few days.

I have recently upgraded my hard drive and made it mode 0 at the same time.. Since then my tivo has froze about 5/6 times.. and rebooted itself for no reason..

I have also noticed an unpleasent sound coming from the drive and this I assumed was the problem. i have sent it back to Tivo heaven for them to test...

You now have me worried.. is it actually the drive or not

roy


----------



## taoy (Sep 18, 2004)

It's hard to know unless you can get access to the logs. I replaced my drives 18 months or so ago; one failed within a few weeks - there were I/O errors in one of the log files and it made a funny clicking sound, but I managed to get the drive replaced by the manufacturer, so that was sweet.

This current problem doesn't appear to be drive related. It's possible that it's memory related, as the signal 11 is a segmentation violation, and usually related to memory. I wonder whether anyone else has seen this. (Is it worth asking on one of the other lists too?)


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

Replacing the PSU and if using TiVoweb changing the first line of the "tivoweb" file to "export TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032" has been know to cure random reboots.


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

This could be temperature-related; given the latest weather, and also the fact that Mode 0 works the overworked MPEG chips that much harder.


----------



## taoy (Sep 18, 2004)

It could be heat related I suppose, however it mostly happens late in the evening (when I happen to be watching TV  and not during the day, so I'm inclined to believe that it isn't that.

Is it possibly a memory error? Can one even replace the memory in a tivo, or is it soldered down?


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

taoy said:


> Can one even replace the memory in a tivo, or is it soldered down?


Surface-mounted, so you need to be a dab-hand with a soldering iron.

Pacelink will do board-level repairs.


----------



## swuk (Jan 19, 2004)

Any resolution for this? Mine has also started doing this. It started last week, and stopped, then did it again on Thursday, and again last night. I don't get a reboot though.

Sometimes I get a full freeze with a frozen picture on the output and no response to the remote control, nor pings.

Other times the box appears to be responsive but the default sky/cloud background has gone and if I try to watch video then nothing gets played and the time bar starts at 0 and stays there.

It sometimes nukes my var partition so I don't always get to the logs before the crash, but this morning I got lucky and have the kernel.log file. There are DMA errors popping up, then the crash with the SEGV.


Jul 15 01:15:52 (none) kernel: IDE: calling handler with dma_running, altstat=0x51
Jul 15 01:15:52 (none) kernel: IDE: read command for sector 82309696 bailed with DMA running
Jul 15 01:15:52 (none) kernel: hda: unexpected_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
Jul 15 01:15:52 (none) kernel: hda: unexpected_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, secCnt=117, LBAsect=15200971
Jul 15 01:15:52 (none) kernel: Stopping immediate on Ide
Jul 15 01:15:52 (none) kernel: hda: tivo_dma_intr_direct: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
Jul 15 01:15:52 (none) kernel: hda: tivo_dma_intr_direct: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, secCnt=117, LBAsect=15200971
Jul 15 01:15:52 (none) kernel: IDE: DMA in a strange state
Jul 15 01:15:52 (none) kernel: FPGA callback with DMA not running - delayed interrupt?
Jul 15 01:15:53 (none) kernel: IDE: calling handler with dma_running, altstat=0x51
Jul 15 01:15:53 (none) kernel: IDE: read command for sector 82309696 bailed with DMA running
Jul 15 01:15:53 (none) kernel: hda: unexpected_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
Jul 15 01:15:53 (none) kernel: hda: unexpected_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, secCnt=117, LBAsect=15200971
Jul 15 01:15:53 (none) kernel: Stopping immediate on Ide
Jul 15 01:15:53 (none) kernel: hda: tivo_dma_intr_direct: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
Jul 15 01:15:53 (none) kernel: hda: tivo_dma_intr_direct: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, secCnt=117, LBAsect=15200971
Jul 15 01:15:53 (none) kernel: IDE: DMA in a strange state
Jul 15 01:15:53 (none) kernel: FPGA callback with DMA not running - delayed interrupt?
Jul 15 03:21:23 (none) kernel: IDE: calling handler with dma_running, altstat=0x51
Jul 15 03:21:23 (none) kernel: IDE: read command for sector 82309696 bailed with DMA running
Jul 15 03:21:23 (none) kernel: hda: unexpected_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
Jul 15 03:21:23 (none) kernel: hda: unexpected_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, secCnt=117, LBAsect=15200971
Jul 15 03:21:23 (none) kernel: Stopping immediate on Ide
Jul 15 03:21:23 (none) kernel: hda: tivo_dma_intr_direct: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
Jul 15 03:21:23 (none) kernel: hda: tivo_dma_intr_direct: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, secCnt=117, LBAsect=15200971
Jul 15 03:21:25 (none) kernel: hda: tivo_dma_intr_direct: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
Jul 15 03:21:25 (none) kernel: hda: tivo_dma_intr_direct: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, secCnt=117, LBAsect=82309835
Jul 15 03:21:25 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread TvMomMpegSink <137> died due to signal 11
Jul 15 03:21:25 (none) kernel: NIP 0x1b79b28 link 0x1b79a2c ctr 27618432
Jul 15 03:21:25 (none) kernel: R00 0x000070f8 R01 0x7fffee30 R02 0x00000100 R03 0x30010bb4
Jul 15 03:21:25 (none) kernel: R04 0x44b85f35 R05 0x00000005 R06 0x00000004 R07 0x00004000
Jul 15 03:21:25 (none) kernel: R08 0xa916a78c R09 0x30010bb4 R10 0x00040000 R11 0x30321004
Jul 15 03:21:25 (none) kernel: R12 0xf801d200 R13 0x01da9208 R14 0x00000000 R15 0x00000000
Jul 15 03:21:25 (none) kernel: R16 0x018bf4cc R17 0x00000000 R18 0xffffffff R19 0xffffffff
Jul 15 03:21:25 (none) kernel: R20 0x00000080 R21 0x01d40000 R22 0x01d40000 R23 0x00000660
Jul 15 03:21:25 (none) kernel: R24 0x002181d5 R25 0x00000113 R26 0x7fffef18 R27 0x00000001
Jul 15 03:21:25 (none) kernel: R28 0x7fb48ff8 R29 0x30010bb4 R30 0x00000000 R31 0x00000000


That's the last log entry until I pull the power and reboot the box.


----------



## 10203 (Nov 11, 2001)

I'd guess your hard disk is on the way out.


----------



## swuk (Jan 19, 2004)

Again!?! They don't last long do they! Thankfully I have a spare for this very reason, as this'll be my 3rd. Cheers LJ.


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

One of my Tivos also rebooted itself recently with similar error log entries:-

*Jul 17 01:59:15 (none) Recorder[155]: Live cache exceeding limit by 281 seconds
Jul 17 11:31:17 (none) Recorder[155]: 0x00040012 returned from RemoveWritten/UnwrittenLiveFile
Jul 17 11:31:17 (none) Recorder[155]: Error deleting live cache clip: 0x00040012
< Repeated until >
Jul 17 11:54:48 (none) Recorder[155]: 0x00040012 returned from RemoveWritten/UnwrittenLiveFile
Jul 17 11:54:48 (none) Recorder[155]: Error deleting live cache clip: 0x00040012
Jul 17 19:10:08 (none) [1807]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread <0> died due to signal 11
Jul 17 19:10:08 (none) [1807]: NIP 0x1a352d4 link 0x1b9af08 ctr 29850380
Jul 17 19:10:08 (none) [1807]: R00 0x01b95dbc R01 0x7fffcaf0 R02 0x00000100 R03 0x00000000
Jul 17 19:10:08 (none) [1807]: R04 0x00000030 R05 0x00000001 R06 0x30028054 R07 0x01daef7c
Jul 17 19:10:08 (none) [1807]: R08 0x00000000 R09 0x01da0000 R10 0x7fffcb3c R11 0x30026b30
Jul 17 19:10:08 (none) [1807]: R12 0x30000c5c R13 0x01da9208 R14 0x30000f98 R15 0x00000000
Jul 17 19:10:08 (none) [1807]: R16 0x00000000 R17 0x00000001 R18 0x30000fac R19 0x7fffde58
Jul 17 19:10:08 (none) [1807]: R20 0x3002834f R21 0x00000000 R22 0x00000000 R23 0x00000001
Jul 17 19:10:08 (none) [1807]: R24 0x000e0011 R25 0x00000002 R26 0x30027078 R27 0x3000be40
Jul 17 19:10:08 (none) [1807]: R28 0x00000008 R29 0x00000030 R30 0x3000be40 R31 0x00000000
Jul 17 19:10:08 (none) [1807]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: 1a344fc 7fffca08 1a96efc 1b95dbc 1c4d5e8 1c53998 1c52804 1c50d14 1c4d810 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c8df68 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c4e254 1c4d810 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c8e4e0 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c8df68 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c8e4e0 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c8e4e0 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c849c0 1c85ec8 1c4d248 1c28cac 1800134 ipe
Jul 17 19:10:08 (none) [1807]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread died due to signal 11
Jul 17 19:10:08 (none) [1807]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
*

I think it's rebooted itself at least twice before in the past month.

It'd better not be the Hard Disk; it's only 18 months old.


----------



## swuk (Jan 19, 2004)

At least yours reboots! Mine was freezing up completely, so I'd miss recordings until I notice it. One day, I didn't turn on the TV for 3 days  and it had missed 2 days worth of stuff.

I think my disc was 15 months old. The new one went in last night, so it's too early to tell if that was the problem or not.


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

Thought I'd put this here although it's not strictly a reboot prob.

My recording of Smallville ended early today; this unedited from */var/log/tverr/*
*
Jul 30 15:00:28 (none) Recorder[155]: 0x00040012 returned from RemoveWritten/UnwrittenLiveFile
Jul 30 15:00:29 (none) last message repeated 9 times
Jul 30 15:00:29 (none) Recorder[155]: Error from DeleteSomething 0x00040012
Jul 30 16:43:49 (none) Recorder[155]: Live cache exceeding limit by 171 seconds
Jul 30 16:43:50 (none) Recorder[155]: Live cache exceeding limit by 173 seconds*

I'm not happy about these odd errors.


----------



## Darren Skidmore (Mar 27, 2001)

Ian_m said:


> Replacing the PSU and if using TiVoweb changing the first line of the "tivoweb" file to "export TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032" has been know to cure random reboots.


Hi, could you expand on this please.

Is the file tivoweb.cfg and is the full command export TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032 as there is nothing like that in the file at the moment and I don't want to mess it up.

Many Thanks


----------



## taoy (Sep 18, 2004)

Alas my tivo has finally died. It was rebooting more frequently, and today I came back to find it that it had hung, and so I physically powered it down and back up again. So now it loads the cache card and then displays a green screen, followed by a reboot and starting again. :/.

Luckily I obtained a copy of the kernel and tvlog log files yesterday. My guess is that one of the drives has failed, and I think that I can probably purchase a new drive tomorrow and try copying the old one onto the new one... however which one is the dead one? Strangely the only place in the kernel log file which mentioned a drive failure actually appears to be reporting that both drives are dead....

Does anyone know what''s wrong, and have any recommendations for me?

Rather than post the logs here, as they are big, I've put them on my web site:

kernel log: http://www.josef-k.net/misc/tivo-kernel.html
tvlog log: http://www.josef-k.net/misc/tivo-tvlog.html

The relevant section of the kernel log is:

Jul 29 22:42:32 (none) kernel: IDE: calling handler with dma_running, altstat=0x51
Jul 29 22:42:32 (none) kernel: IDE: read command for sector 9027136 bailed with DMA running 
Jul 29 22:42:32 (none) kernel: hdb: unexpected_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error } 
Jul 29 22:42:32 (none) kernel: hdb: unexpected_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, secCnt=75, LBAsect=9027317 
Jul 29 22:42:32 (none) kernel: Stopping immediate on Ide 
Jul 29 22:42:32 (none) kernel: hdb: tivo_dma_intr_direct: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error } 
Jul 29 22:42:32 (none) kernel: hdb: tivo_dma_intr_direct: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, secCnt=75, LBAsect=9027317 
Jul 29 22:42:33 (none) kernel: hdb: tivo_dma_intr_direct: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error } 
Jul 29 22:42:33 (none) kernel: hdb: tivo_dma_intr_direct: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, secCnt=75, LBAsect=9027317 
Jul 29 22:42:39 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x8076fd20) 
Jul 29 22:42:39 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x80700300) 
Jul 29 22:42:43 (none) kernel: Stopping immediate on Ide 
Jul 29 22:42:43 (none) kernel: IDE: tivo DMA engine aborted 
Jul 29 22:42:43 (none) kernel: hda: irq timeout: status=0x50 { DriveReady SeekComplete } 
Jul 29 22:42:43 (none) kernel: hda: irq timeout: error=0x00 { }, secCnt=0, LBAsect=2648047 
Jul 29 22:42:43 (none) kernel: IDE: DMA in a strange state 
Jul 29 22:42:43 (none) kernel: FPGA callback with DMA not running - delayed interrupt? 
Jul 29 22:42:44 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread TvMomMpegSink <150> died due to signal 11 
Jul 29 22:42:44 (none) kernel: NIP 0x1b79b28 link 0x1b79a2c ctr 27618432 
Jul 29 22:42:44 (none) kernel: R00 0x0000dd8e R01 0x7fffee20 R02 0x00000100 R03 0x3000f250 
Jul 29 22:42:44 (none) kernel: R04 0x44cbe459 R05 0x00000005 R06 0x00000004 R07 0x00004000 
Jul 29 22:42:44 (none) kernel: R08 0xa18282e8 R09 0x3000f250 R10 0x00040000 R11 0x30321004 
Jul 29 22:42:44 (none) kernel: R12 0xc2b83a00 R13 0x01da9208 R14 0x00000000 R15 0x00000000 
Jul 29 22:42:44 (none) kernel: R16 0x018bf50c R17 0x00000000 R18 0xffffffff R19 0xffffffff 
Jul 29 22:42:44 (none) kernel: R20 0x00000080 R21 0x01d40000 R22 0x01d40000 R23 0x00000660 
Jul 29 22:42:44 (none) kernel: R24 0x003cc336 R25 0x000001bb R26 0x7fffef08 R27 0x00000001 
Jul 29 22:42:44 (none) kernel: R28 0x7fb4721c R29 0x3000f250 R30 0x00000000 R310x00000000

followed by a reboot....

If you can help I'd really appreciate some advice.

Many thanks,
Joe


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

Why not just replace both your 120GB drives with a single preconfigured Seagate 300GB (or Samsung 250GB) then you don't have to decide and confirm that both drives are faulty.


----------



## taoy (Sep 18, 2004)

Upon further inspection of the log, it looks like a read error in hdb caused the ide bus to stall, which generated the error on hda, as well as the DMA timeout for the mpeg circuitry. So my plan was to purchase a new 160gb drive today and copy the hdb onto - then reboot and see whether the machine recovers.

However, I'm intregued about using a single drive instead of two. I must have missed that discussion. I thought that our UK tivos had a limit of 128gb per drive; how do I pursuade it to use think of the second drive as being on the end of the first one? Can you provide me with a URL?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

There's a 'patched' version of the Tivo's Linux kernel available that overcomes this limit


----------



## taoy (Sep 18, 2004)

cwaring said:


> There's a 'patched' version of the Tivo's Linux kernel available that overcomes this limit


Ah, yes. I remember coming across that last year.

Ok, here's where I'm at. I purchased a new 300gb drive, working on the assumption that one of the drives had failed, with the plan to copy the failed drive over to this new one, and then RMA the faulty drive. This is what I've done so far.

I did a scan of both drives, to see if there were bad blocks (using 'dd if=/dev/ad3 of=/dev/null conv=noerror,sync bs=1m - BSD command); drive 0 has two bad blocks and drive 1 has only one, so neither of the drives have failed catastrophically.

Next, I copied drive 1 onto the new disk an booted up the tivo using the new drive as a replacement for drive 1, working on the idea that maybe the bad block on the original drive 1 was in a place that was crutual to one of the databases, and that the tivo cannot fix the problem because of the bad block. The thought was that it should be able to fix it on the new drive because the bad block can be written to. However the system still goes into the green screen/reboot cycle.

So, I tried the same thing with the other drive. Copy drive 0 onto the new disk and use that instead of drive 0; however that doesn't cure the green screen/reboot cycle problem either.

Next step; try the original drives that came with the tivo, that I set aside two years ago when I replaced the disks. They work! The tivo bursts into life and everything is dandy; so it doesn't appear to be a hardware problem.

So, it looks to me that one or more of the databases on the current disks have become corrupt; perhaps because a bad block has formed directly in one of the databases.

What can I do? I would really like to preserve the recordings that I have on these disks, and at very least I want to retain the season passes. Has anyone got a suggestion as to how to fix the error?


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

I've just had 3 reboots in half an hour. 

No TivoWeb activity, and Tivo1 was paused whilst I was out of the room, so no interaction from me.

Here is the log from */var/log/tverr/*

```
Aug 26 07:28:43 (none) Prioritizer[154]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread Prioritizer <154> died due to signal 11
Aug 26 07:28:43 (none) Prioritizer[154]: NIP 0x1b84f1c link 0x1b84ef0 ctr 28875344
Aug 26 07:28:43 (none) Prioritizer[154]: R00 0x01b84ef0 R01 0x7fffed80 R02 0x00000100 R03 0x7fef4f70
Aug 26 07:28:43 (none) Prioritizer[154]: R04 0x01d42188 R05 0x7fef4f70 R06 0x7fee0b5c R07 0x7fee0b5c
Aug 26 07:28:43 (none) Prioritizer[154]: R08 0x7fffee48 R09 0x7fee0954 R10 0x00015000 R11 0x00000000
Aug 26 07:28:43 (none) Prioritizer[154]: R12 0x24200032 R13 0x01da9208 R14 0x00000000 R15 0x00000000
Aug 26 07:28:43 (none) Prioritizer[154]: R16 0x00000001 R17 0x00000000 R18 0x00000001 R19 0x01d40000
Aug 26 07:28:43 (none) Prioritizer[154]: R20 0x7ffff03c R21 0x00000000 R22 0x00000000 R23 0x7fffee48
Aug 26 07:28:43 (none) Prioritizer[154]: R24 0x000087a1 R25 0x7fee1138 R26 0x00037f54 R27 0x7fef4f70
Aug 26 07:28:43 (none) Prioritizer[154]: R28 0x0000000a R29 0x01da0000 R30 0x00000000 R31 0x7fffedec
Aug 26 07:28:43 (none) Prioritizer[154]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: 1a344fc 7fffec98 1b84ef0 1b81778 1b81464 1b80d68 1b8a62c 1b8825c 1b8b4f8 1b7f87c 1b8d744 1b8d634 1b8e6d8 1b876e8 1b8760c 1b87be8 1b8792c 1be6028 1be0458 1bf42a8 1b5b5f8 1b0c3cc 1b91bb4 1c07f30 1c07b3c 1c23c84 1c23df4 1c27364 1c28374 1c28420 1c27504 1c07ab4 1c07804 1bf727c 1c239b0 1c2764c 1c28374 1c28420 1c27748 1c2379c 1c24388 1c2400c 1bf6b00 1c28af4 1800134 ipe
Aug 26 07:28:43 (none) Prioritizer[154]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread died due to signal 11
Aug 26 07:28:43 (none) Prioritizer[154]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
Aug 26 07:34:51 (none) tivosh[114]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <114> died due to signal 11
Aug 26 07:34:51 (none) tivosh[114]: NIP 00000000 link 00000000 ctr 29775804
Aug 26 07:34:51 (none) tivosh[114]: R00 0x00000000 R01 0x7fffda10 R02 0x00000100 R03 0x00000031
Aug 26 07:34:51 (none) tivosh[114]: R04 0x01d4cd40 R05 0x3019fb16 R06 0x00000000 R07 0x00000000
Aug 26 07:34:51 (none) tivosh[114]: R08 0x19999999 R09 0x00000031 R10 0x00000031 R11 0x00000000
Aug 26 07:34:51 (none) tivosh[114]: R12 0x00000000 R13 0x01da9208 R14 0x30000fb0 R15 0x00001375
Aug 26 07:34:51 (none) tivosh[114]: R16 0x00000001 R17 0x00000140 R18 0x00000000 R19 0x3019f904
Aug 26 07:34:51 (none) tivosh[114]: R20 0x300b6022 R21 0x00000005 R22 0x00000000 R23 0x00000000
Aug 26 07:34:51 (none) tivosh[114]: R24 0x00000000 R25 0x00000000 R26 0x00000000 R27 0x3019fb14
Aug 26 07:34:51 (none) tivosh[114]: R28 0x30000c74 R29 0x3019fb14 R30 0x30000c74 R31 0x3019f998
Aug 26 07:34:51 (none) tivosh[114]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: 1a344fc 7fffd928 1c89db0 1c89c80 1c657d0 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c8e4e0 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c640f8 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c849c0 1c68524 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c6521c 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c849c0 1c85ec8 1c4d248 1c28cac 1800134 ipe
Aug 26 07:34:51 (none) tivosh[114]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread died due to signal 11
Aug 26 07:34:51 (none) tivosh[114]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
Aug 26 07:40:57 (none) tivosh[114]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <114> died due to signal 11
Aug 26 07:40:57 (none) tivosh[114]: NIP 0x1c7ae88 link 0x1c7ad28 ctr 29863472
Aug 26 07:40:57 (none) tivosh[114]: R00 0x000000a0 R01 0x7fffdcf0 R02 0x00000100 R03 0x300b6cf8
Aug 26 07:40:57 (none) tivosh[114]: R04 0x00000000 R05 0x300b6b1c R06 0x300b6cf8 R07 0x00000001
Aug 26 07:40:57 (none) tivosh[114]: R08 0x300b6d18 R09 0x00000000 R10 0x00000000 R11 0x00000000
Aug 26 07:40:57 (none) tivosh[114]: R12 0x300b6b1c R13 0x01da9208 R14 0x30000c74 R15 0x00000670
Aug 26 07:40:57 (none) tivosh[114]: R16 0x00000000 R17 0x00000001 R18 0x30000fc4 R19 0x300465bc
Aug 26 07:40:57 (none) tivosh[114]: R20 0x300b6ba6 R21 0x00000000 R22 0x3000381c R23 0x00000002
Aug 26 07:40:57 (none) tivosh[114]: R24 0x0000000a R25 0x00000003 R26 0x00000044 R27 0x30000ff0
Aug 26 07:40:57 (none) tivosh[114]: R28 0x00000000 R29 0x3019f924 R30 0x300b6cf8 R31 0x00000671
Aug 26 07:40:57 (none) tivosh[114]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: 1a344fc 7fffdc08 1c7ad18 1c61a10 1c8e4e0 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c640f8 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c849c0 1c68524 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c6521c 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c849c0 1c85ec8 1c4d248 1c28cac 1800134 ipe
Aug 26 07:40:57 (none) tivosh[114]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread died due to signal 11
Aug 26 07:40:57 (none) tivosh[114]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
```
Whilst I'm here, can someone tell me out to turn off the memory verify option for the CacheCard, in order to speed up these increasingly frequent reboots?

Any help finding the cause of these reboots gratefully received.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

ericd121 said:


> Whilst I'm here, can someone tell me out to turn off the memory verify option for the CacheCard, in order to speed up these increasingly frequent reboots?


Remove the -t from the */sbin/cachectl -t* command in rc.sysinit.

I would also try disabling all hacks and everything you start in rc.sysinit.author then re-enable one by one...


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

blindlemon said:


> Remove the -t from the */sbin/cachectl -t* command in rc.sysinit.


Thanks. Took a bit of finding, but this has now been done.


> I would also try disabling all hacks and everything you start in rc.sysinit.author then re-enable one by one...


I've removed HackMan, HiGuide and the Grid modules. Don't think I've got much else.

I had to wait until after another couple of reboots...

```
Aug 26 10:22:06 (none) TmkAssertionFailure[152]: ^?r-
Aug 26 10:22:06 (none) Scheduler[152]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread Scheduler <152> died due to signal -2
Aug 26 10:22:06 (none) Scheduler[152]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: 1a344ec 1a32a44 1b76e9c 1b7f528 1b3e030 1b3d4b4 1b3d240 1b47878 1b4d7bc 1b37a6c 1b37ca0 1b38c54 1b1bac4 1b1b7f4 1af55a4 1af898c 1c3ac30 1bdd718 1bde5c4 1bf42a8 1b5b5f8 1bdd1b0 1b91bb4 1c0644c 1c063bc 1c23c84 1c23df4 1c27364 1c28374 1c28420 1c27504 1c06298 1c06148 1bf71a4 1c239b0 1c2764c 1c28374 1c28420 1c27748 1c2379c 1c24388 1c2400c 1bf6b00 1c28af4 1800134 ipe
Aug 26 10:22:06 (none) Scheduler[152]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread died due to signal -2
Aug 26 10:22:06 (none) Scheduler[152]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
Aug 26 10:28:14 (none) tivosh[114]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <114> died due to signal 11
Aug 26 10:28:14 (none) tivosh[114]: NIP 0x1c7ae88 link 0x1c7ad28 ctr 29863472
Aug 26 10:28:14 (none) tivosh[114]: R00 0x000000a0 R01 0x7fffdcf0 R02 0x00000100 R03 0x30044ad0
Aug 26 10:28:14 (none) tivosh[114]: R04 0x00000000 R05 0x300448f4 R06 0x30044ad0 R07 0x00000001
Aug 26 10:28:14 (none) tivosh[114]: R08 0x30044af0 R09 0x00000000 R10 0x00000000 R11 0x00000000
Aug 26 10:28:14 (none) tivosh[114]: R12 0x300448f4 R13 0x01da9208 R14 0x30000c74 R15 0x00001929
Aug 26 10:28:14 (none) tivosh[114]: R16 0x00000000 R17 0x00000001 R18 0x30000fc4 R19 0x300532f4
Aug 26 10:28:14 (none) tivosh[114]: R20 0x3004497e R21 0x00000000 R22 0x3000381c R23 0x00000002
Aug 26 10:28:14 (none) tivosh[114]: R24 0x0000000a R25 0x00000003 R26 0x00000044 R27 0x30000ff0
Aug 26 10:28:14 (none) tivosh[114]: R28 0x00000000 R29 0x3019870c R30 0x30044ad0 R31 0x0000192a
Aug 26 10:28:14 (none) tivosh[114]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: 1a344fc 7fffdc08 1c7ad18 1c61a10 1c8e4e0 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c640f8 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c849c0 1c68524 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c6521c 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c849c0 1c85ec8 1c4d248 1c28cac 1800134 ipe
Aug 26 10:28:14 (none) tivosh[114]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread died due to signal 11
Aug 26 10:28:14 (none) tivosh[114]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
```
I've also done the "increasing TIVOSH_POOLSIZE to 3244032 (in the tivoweb file)" hack.

I'll see how these changes bed out after the next reboot (  ). 
I've also read about using later CacheCard drivers.

If needed, would I be able to FTP these to the Tivo, and if so, where to?


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

If you don't have the latest cachecard drivers (20050218) then you can do a 'native install' over the wire by following the instructions on the SiliconDust website


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

blindlemon said:


> If you don't have the latest cachecard drivers (20050218) then you can do a 'native install' over the wire by following the instructions on the SiliconDust website


Thanks for that, BL :up:

Bookmarked for future reference.

Here's hoping the "TIVOSH_POOLSIZE" hack will mean my next reboot will be my last for a while.


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

I had "INTERNAL SERVER ERROR"s every time I tried to set up a recording in TiveWeb yesterday, so I rebooted Tivo1.

Since then, I have had 3 or 4 random reboots, the last one exactly like my previous post
"No TivoWeb activity, and Tivo1 was paused whilst I was out of the room, so no interaction from me."

Has anyone got any other ideas, before I nervously go down the "Install the latest CacheCard drivers" route?


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

I took the plunge and installed the updated CacheCard driver. 

A lot less scary if you take the time to actually read the instructions.  

I watch in hope.


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

This morning Tivo1 is repeatedly rebooting.

The sequence is:-
"Welcome. Powering up"
Cachecard - Writing, Verifying, Caching.
"Almost There"
then a flicker and back to 
"Welcome. Powering up".

I unplugged it for 30 minutes with the same result.

Any suggestions gratefully received.

*[Edit]* I found *this advice *:-
*Hold down pause when starting the tivo until the record light changes to yellow
then type 57 or 58* 
which I followed.

57 did nothing;
58 brought up a grey screen stating 
"*Installing new software from Tivo*", 
followed by a reboot then a green screen stating 
"*A severe error has occurred.
Leave the receiver plugged in for 24 hours.*"

*[Edit #2]*The rebooting stopped after the "Pause, 58" method.

I, nervously, continue to watch.


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

Another spontaneous reboot.

The only constant is that Tivo is paused on a recording when the reboot happens.

I appear to have eliminated most software options.

Can someone point me towards possible hardware options?

Do I need to re-seat any connections? 

Do the power supply or Hard Drive need replacing?

Do I need to head Ebay-wards?

Any help gratefully received.
Even from Pete.  
Yes, I that desperate.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Eric - have you a spare HD you can re-image (with a fresh image) and put in one of your TiVos to see if that cures the reboots?

I'm thinking that maybe some MFS corruption is causing the software to freak out.


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

I have to admit I'm not sure why I haven't already bought a new HD and done just that.

It's either that or buy another Tivo.

I backed up the image from the disk I bought from BlindLemon after I'd run Guided Setup on it.

I'll probably buy another Samsung 160GB as that's the optimal capacity for my usage.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Eric - have not not got a 40Mb lying around or something? I was only thinking 'as a test' - if it proves some MFS corruption, then you'd need to get the progs off the corrupt drive, reimage it, then restore the progs.

Buying a whole new drive sounds a little drastic to my wallet.


----------



## verses (Nov 6, 2002)

**Cough** Gb not Mb **Cough**


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

My bad.


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

ColinYounger said:


> Eric - have not not got a 40Mb lying around or something? I was only thinking 'as a test' - if it proves some MFS corruption, then you'd need to get the progs off the corrupt drive, reimage it, then restore the progs.
> 
> Buying a whole new drive sounds a little drastic to my wallet.


Didn't see this - sorry.

Well, I went ahead and bought a new 160Gb HDD.

Are you saying that any MFS corruption 
a) would be transferred into an image backup
b) would NOT be transferred with any programmes?


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

The details of the programmes are stored in the MFS, so I would expect to see the same thing happening. I realise you've spent ages copying the stuff across! 

So if you STILL see reboots, try a virgin image just to rule (or perhaps prove) it's hardware related.

What a palaver!!


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

ColinYounger said:


> The details of the programmes are stored in the MFS, so I would expect to see the same thing happening. I realise you've spent ages copying the stuff across!


At this point, I can forego any past programmes for a functioning Tivo!


> So if you STILL see reboots, try a virgin image just to rule (or perhaps prove) it's hardware related.


Yes, I'm restoring from the 'corrupt' HDD to the new HDD, partly to keep all the settings and hacks, and partly to test that out: it'll probably end up being the PSU.


> What a palaver!!


Indeed. This is driving home to me just how important Tivo is in my life


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Tivos are so cheap now, just buy another as a spare


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

If you're networked, pull the recordings off onto your PC in .tmf format, then restore them after re-imaging the TiVo.

Use the Backup SPs module to keep your SPs.


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

mikerr said:


> Tivos are so cheap now, just buy another as a spare


I'm actively considering that!


TCM2007 said:


> If you're networked, pull the recordings off onto your PC in .tmf format, then restore them after re-imaging the TiVo.


I'd be interested in a link to more information about that. :up:

Back to the restore saga: this is interesting (he said through gritted teeth).

The old 'corrupt' periodically rebooting HDD will happily boot.
The new HDD restored with the image of the 'corrupt' HDD will NOT boot;
it spins, but the screen doesn't get past "Powering Up".
The new HDD restored with the image of known good, but old, backup, boots.

I believe the phrase is "WTF".

*[Edit]* As you were. I've just watched the new HDD restored with the image of known good backup fill the cache, and then bump back to Powering Up.

So it would appear to be some hardware problem.

What's next? PSU replacement?


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Your drive is jumpered correctly (master IIRC) that caught me back in the dim and distant past.
Failing that then yes a PSU seems probable.


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

Yes; I had it on Slave in the PC (saved unplugging a cable), and Master in the Tivo.

Hey-ho. I've seen a few PSUs on Ebay...


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

The Story So Far...
Periodic Reboots
New HDD; Reboots continued, so put back old HDD
New PSU; Reboots continued, so started looking on eBay.
The Story Goes On...

I was having reboots once or twice a day, sometimes with continuous reboots, so that I pulled the plug for a while.
I thought I noticed that the reboots were only when Tivo was *paused* in a recording, so I stopped doing that;
I haven't had a reboot since (it's been 5 days 18 hours 24 minutes). 

As I say, previous to this new usage, I'd been having reboots daily for at least a month.

How weird is that? 

I think I may still go ahead with a prospective eBay purchase, as it would be just my luck to have it die on me, and for me not to have a spare.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Have you tried running it without the cachecard in place or without memory in the cachecard?
Just wondering if a memory problem could be the cause...


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Eric - are you running 2.5.5 or 2.5.5a?

I'm wondering if this is something to do with the teletext bug. I know that only related to TVs, but hey...


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

Thanks for the replies, guys.


AMc said:


> Have you tried running it without the cachecard in place or without memory in the cachecard?
> Just wondering if a memory problem could be the cause...


I haven't. Hhmmm...Can I be bothered to do that?
As we know, dealing with the CacheCard is a PITA. 
I've got an old 128MB DIMM SD100 here;
I wonder if that would be OK?


ColinYounger said:


> Eric - are you running 2.5.5 or 2.5.5a?
> 
> I'm wondering if this is something to do with the teletext bug. I know that only related to TVs, but hey...


2.5.5-01-1-023
(Isn't the TivoWeb Info page useful?)

Tivo1 now up for 6 days 2 hours 25 minutes.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

eric121 said:


> I haven't. Hhmmm...Can I be bothered to do that?
> As we know, dealing with the CacheCard is a PITA.
> I've got an old 128MB DIMM SD100 here;
> I wonder if that would be OK?


Good question, you're already dropping into the realms of diminishing returns. If you're happy returning to Now Playing instead of hitting pause then I would probably use your workaround.
I don't know if anyone here knows what errors the cachecard or cachecard memory would leave in the logs?


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

FYI I have just bought a NEW i.e. UNUSED Tivo on eBay for £76.41 (£92.11 inc P&P). :up:  

I am very pleased; once tested, it will be packed up until one of my other two Tivos finally gives up the ghost.

*[Edit]* Serves me right for being such a smug git;
Tivo1 rebooted for the first time in a week:
trouble is, I can't remember if I had left in paused.

When the new Tivo arrives, I might swap out the HDD with Tivo1's, give it some heavy usage and heavy pausage: if it doesn't reboot, I'll try and persuade Customer Service to transfer my Lifetime Sub.


----------

